# OMG! Charvel made me jizz my pants... aka new models :)



## Boojakki (Jun 28, 2018)

New Charvel Models...

I would (and probably will) do very dirty things for and with that:







Plus they also want to get their lost shredder minions back from Ibanez:






I want the HSS, more color choices would be nice, though...

Gosh, I'm wet...


----------



## Zado (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks very nice. I'm a fan of this one as well






Glad the 80es are gettin back.


----------



## Boojakki (Jun 28, 2018)

Man, I love HS guitars!


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just saw these! The powder blue one definitely has my interest, I'd be curious to know price.

Here is an article about them. https://www.musicradar.com/news/sum...per-stock-1888-and-2-new-pro-mod-dk24-guitars


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 28, 2018)

2018 when everyone just makes suhrs I guess


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 28, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> 2018 when everyone just makes suhrs I guess


yeah because suhr has a monopoly on solid colored super strats with roasted maple boards


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 28, 2018)

Whats the post '80s pickup configuration?
Person A: Slanted bridge pickup!
Person B: H-S config!
Charvel:







Zado said:


> Looks very nice. I'm a fan of this one as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The toothpaste logo is giving me a chubby


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Fuck.

The GAS itensifies.


----------



## oracles (Jun 28, 2018)

Well, guess I'm buying a Charvel now.


----------



## Element0s (Jun 28, 2018)

Beat me to it. The "Model 88" reissue is going on the buy-list for sure. So rad they go the pointy headstock for it


----------



## Boojakki (Jun 28, 2018)

"Well, guess I'm buying *another *Charvel now."

fixed... (for me )

Yap, Charvel wins, suddenly I don't want an AZ anymore because, well, Charvel (yea, I'm a fanboy...)

I also buyed the Super Stock with the red HSH Dimarzios before and I love it, but... I always have some trouble with HSH with my playing style.

P.S.: I already dropped an email at Thomann's for a pre-order of the 1888...


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Now that I took a look.

Why can't I get a DK242PT with that sexy AF HS layout? I hate middle pups.

Major GAS for the orange one regardless though.


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2018)

Charvel Ate My Balls


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Guys, they also have a full-blown AANJ 

The previous DK24s had a slightly sculpted block heel.






I predict 5-6 NGD threads once these start showing up


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 28, 2018)

Embedding some big ass pics, cause why not?


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 28, 2018)

gunshow86de said:


> Embedding some big ass pics, cause why not?


I don't even like Charvels and I want this.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 28, 2018)

ok yeah those are sick


----------



## Boojakki (Jun 28, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> Guys, they also have a full-blown AANJ  ...



Yep and the scoops and such are much more rounded.


----------



## Boojakki (Jun 28, 2018)

So, tell us, which of the four new DK24 2PT is your favoured? What would you possibly modify?

My fav is the HSS in Primer Gray and sooner or later I probably would swap out the neck pickup for a single coil sized humbucker. Maybe the Cool Rail...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 28, 2018)

Somehow these feel like a much better deal than the Premium Ibanez Suhr style superstrats 

I love that satin blue/grey one.


----------



## Zado (Jun 28, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The toothpaste logo is giving me a chubby


yeah, wish they understood their current logo is the fugliest thing made by mankind


----------



## Boojakki (Jun 28, 2018)

wannabguitarist said:


> Somehow these feel like a much better deal than the Premium Ibanez Suhr style superstrats



So much this!


----------



## Randy (Jun 28, 2018)

Missing a string!


----------



## Boojakki (Jun 28, 2018)

Randy said:


> Missing a string!



That's what my Jacksons are for...


----------



## devastone (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes, the Charvel Pro-Mod Suhr style superstrats are much nicer  (j/k) 

I do like these, not thrilled with the color choices for the HSS ones or the white pickups on the HSH ones, but could probably live with one of them.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jun 28, 2018)

If the 1888 DK24 had

a neck through instead of bolt on

recessed floyd rose

I would consider it heavily.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 28, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah because suhr has a monopoly on solid colored super strats with roasted maple boards


Yeah, because in 2018 everyone else has decided to make Suhrs.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Boojakki said:


> So, tell us, which of the four new DK24 2PT is your favoured? What would you possibly modify?
> 
> My fav is the HSS in Primer Gray and sooner or later I probably would swap out the neck pickup for a single coil sized humbucker. Maybe the Cool Rail...



I'd take that one and put some obnoxiously bright colored knobs and pickups on it.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

The only negative I can think of here is that I think there's a good chance these are made by the same factory that Jackson contracts with in Indonesia (Samick/Cort). They could also be MIM, but they have the same heel as the Misha Mansoor pro series, and that's made in Indonesia.

I have played some good Indo Jacksons, but as seen here recently the consistency is hit or miss.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 28, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> The only negative I can think of here is that I think there's a good chance these are made by the same factory that Jackson contracts with in Indonesia. They could also be MIM, but they have the same heel as the Misha Mansoor pro series, and that's made in Indonesia.
> 
> I have played some good Indo Jacksons, but as seen here recently the consistency is hit or miss.


Ah shit.... I really hope these aren't made in Indonesia. It's a hard pass if they are.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Ah shit.... I really hope these aren't made in Indonesia. It's a hard pass if they are.


I'm hoping for Mexico as well. They rest of Charvel's imports are made there right now and they're pretty solid.

If they're made in Indonesia I might wait for them to show up on the used market.

Actually, I can't really afford anything right now so I probably shouldn't buy it regardless. #gradschoollyfe


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Also, I hate hate hate string trees but I'd probably take those off and put some staggered height tuners on.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 28, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> Also, I hate hate hate string trees but I'd probably take those off and put some staggered height tuners on.


Agreed, I'd do the same.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 28, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> Guys, they also have a full-blown AANJ
> 
> The previous DK24s had a slightly sculpted block heel.
> 
> ...



that jack placement tho....


----------



## Boojakki (Jun 28, 2018)

Keep cool, guys. Headstocks say Mexico made (actually on front and backside)


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Boojakki said:


> Keep cool, guys. Headstocks say Mexico made (actually on front and backside)


Very good indeed!

I should've looked more closely at those bigger pics on the previous page.

Sign me up!


----------



## Siggevaio (Jun 28, 2018)

Such sexy guitars! Pink body and roasted maple is a sick combo, gotta get one of those.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Jun 28, 2018)

So I'm a big fan of reverse Jackson-style stocks, and I love my Charvel Predator very very much, sooooooo I may have to take a look at this Model 1888. A fourth Charvel can't hurt right?


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 28, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> 2018 when everyone just makes suhrs I guess


who else is making them under/at $1000 other than Ibanez with the AZ line?

genuine question

I can't think of any others except some Japan exclusives from Schecter and ESP Edwards

anyways, loving the two point models

it's a shame the HSS ones get the better finishes, at least they still have 24 frets


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Masoo2 said:


> who else is making them under/at $1000 other than Ibanez with the AZ line?
> 
> genuine question
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'd think these would probably come in just under a grand retail.


----------



## sirbuh (Jun 28, 2018)

These are on sweetwater's website ($999.99).


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 28, 2018)

sirbuh said:


> This are on s'waters website (999.99).


Yeah, looks like it.

These should not be $100 more expensive than the floyd models, but overall they still look like a solid guitar at that price. I guess that price premium is for the roasted neck?We'll have to see what the verdict is when they start shipping in October.


----------



## Albake21 (Jun 28, 2018)

sirbuh said:


> This are on s'waters website (999.99).


Although I like the look of the Ibanez AZ series more, for only $999 I truly think these are a much better deal. Comparing this to the Indonesian Premium AZ line, I bet this will feel a lot better quality wise. I'm not going to pick one up new, but I might pick up a used one in the future.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Hollowway (Jun 28, 2018)

Cool color combos (especially the orange!), but I can't think '80s shredder, and not have a Floyd. I'm still jonesing for the Pink San Dimas Pro Mod. I'd take that over these for sure. (Though, the Satchel sig is a contender...)


----------



## feraledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Am I the only one wondering where the fuck the Angel sig is already?


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 29, 2018)

How was this beauty not posted?????


----------



## xzacx (Jun 29, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Cool color combos (especially the orange!), but I can't think '80s shredder, and not have a Floyd. I'm still jonesing for the Pink San Dimas Pro Mod. I'd take that over these for sure. (Though, the Satchel sig is a contender...)



Instead you have a recessed non-locking trem, which has all the downsides of a Floyd, without the upside of actually staying in tune. I guess this is for people with irrational fears of Floyds. I do like the colors though. And the Model 88-looking one is cool for sure - I love that they kept the top-mount.


----------



## Boojakki (Jun 29, 2018)

Dineley said:


> How was this beauty not posted?????



because old news... from Winter NAMM '18. We're talking new ones from Summer NAMM '18 

It's still on my to-buy-list though...


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 29, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Instead you have a recessed non-locking trem, which has all the downsides of a Floyd, without the upside of actually staying in tune. I guess this is for people with irrational fears of Floyds. I do like the colors though. And the Model 88-looking one is cool for sure - I love that they kept the top-mount.


I've built a warmoth strat with a recessed wilkinson and locking tuners. Unless you really abused the hell out of it it stayed in tune almost as well as my floyd guitars. The key is to lock the tuners with almost no windings around the post (like less than one full wind) and keep the nut lubed (hah).

For the occasional dive it returned to pitch just fine. For vibrato it was always perfectly in tune afterwords.


----------



## Zado (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## A-Branger (Jun 29, 2018)

love they released the pink one, that color scheme is awesome. Donno why Ibanez didnt do it as they had the Polyphia guys customs with it... which I always though they were gonna get sigs


as for floating tremolo not being a floyd, well the JP models got it, if it works for Mr Petrucci, it should be fien, although hes not the most abusive trem user..... But if the new Ibanez work for the Polyhpia guys, which they have songs that are 80% treomolo wiggly stuff.... like mentioned it all depends of the trem and nut/locking tunners


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 29, 2018)

Boojakki said:


> because old news... from Winter NAMM '18. We're talking new ones from Summer NAMM '18
> 
> It's still on my to-buy-list though...



didn't realize it was old, silly me


----------



## Mad-Max (Jun 29, 2018)

Well well well, they finally freaking did it.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jun 29, 2018)

wannabguitarist said:


> Somehow these feel like a much better deal than the Premium Ibanez Suhr style superstrats
> 
> I love that satin blue/grey one.


That's because it is! They'll be better made too.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 29, 2018)

Too bad the axe III is getting my whole musical budget for the year.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 29, 2018)

The first decent guitar I bought was a MIJ Jackson HSH.

I like these!


----------



## vilk (Jun 29, 2018)

You guys figure that roasted maple is blowing up because of CITES?


----------



## JD27 (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh man, was kind of looking at the LTD Black Metal M, but this one is super sick.

Flat mount Floyd - Check
Reverse Headstock - Check
Sharkfins - Check
80s Style Slanted Bridge Pickup - Check

Just need to dispose of the DiMarzios Super Distortions.


----------



## vilk (Jun 29, 2018)

JD27 said:


> Oh man, was kind of looking at the LTD Black Metal M, but this one is super sick.
> 
> Flat mount Floyd - Check
> Reverse Headstock - Check
> ...




Just curious: while I know that slanted pups look cool and retro (not sarcastic, I really do think so), why would you want the pup that far away from the bridge? Wouldn't it kinda mellow it out?... that is to say, wouldn't it be sorta NOT the thing you'd want on a metal guitar? 

Also who doesn't like super distortions!??


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 29, 2018)

vilk said:


> You guys figure that roasted maple is blowing up because of CITES?



Roasted Maple specifically? No I don't think so, I don't think maple in general is affected. But fretboard wise yes, you're seeing wenge/ebony/pau ferro/maple being used a lot more often and that's caused by the CITES restrictions. 

These are cool, I was hoping for Stainless Frets but at 999 with that price it's a very attractive and functional guitar for the money. You could easily wait for a 20% off sale, and put that money towards a stainless refret whenever the hell you end grinding through jumbo nickel frets 

But this is always good, the competition is always good to have in the industry. Seeing features that were standard on other guitars being pushed to the other manufacturers means they're actually stepping up and trying to catch up. It would have been cool to see those Pro Mod DK24s in a few more inspired colors, a purple or more vibrant blue would match well.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone hopeful the rest of the pro-mod line gets the new sculpted neck heel? I def think them working with angel may have pushed that forward a bit.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 29, 2018)

vilk said:


> Just curious: while I know that slanted pups look cool and retro (not sarcastic, I really do think so), why would you want the pup that far away from the bridge? Wouldn't it kinda mellow it out?... that is to say, wouldn't it be sorta NOT the thing you'd want on a metal guitar?



Originally they were slanted because the Floyd spacing was different than a standard Gibson spaced humbucker. Back then they didn't have Trembuckers/F-Spaced pickups, so the poles didn't align with the strings. When they were slanted they were able to get them in line.



vilk said:


> Also who doesn't like super distortions!??







<---- This guy right here. But then again, I don't really care for any DiMarzios.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 29, 2018)

For a modern sound, yes, certainly. But then there's an obscure dude who did that exact mod to his guitar and became famous...


----------



## JD27 (Jun 29, 2018)

Andromalia said:


> For a modern sound, yes, certainly. But then there's an obscure dude who did that exact mod to his guitar and became famous...



Having something a little different soundwise in the guitar arsenal isn't a bad thing either.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 29, 2018)

Charvel really has been killing it the past two NAMMs.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 29, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Anyone hopeful the rest of the pro-mod line gets the new sculpted neck heel? I def think them working with angel may have pushed that forward a bit.


I was thinking they would have all had it for 2018, but guess they'll be working them in.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 29, 2018)

vilk said:


> You guys figure that roasted maple is blowing up because of CITES?



The process has matured. It's easier and cheaper than ever to roast maple. Not only in-house, but the larger suppliers as well.

Not to mention it's a great way to turn rather mundane maple into something "special". 

I don't think CITES is playing much of a role, at least in this instance. But overall it's definitely leading to fewer rosewood boarded guitars, likely due mainly to perceived difficulties than actual issues: see how many rosewood boarded guitars are still being produced in large quantities.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 29, 2018)

plus its a bit of a trend, someone did the roasted mapple, later someone else did it too, and now someone else think its cool too. Nothing wrong witha trend. Plus in the case of the overall aesthetics of these guitars, the roasted mapple kinda needs to be there, its part of the "look/theme" of them...... Kinda think they would look far far better with a whole rosewood neck, or wenge or any other dark brown wood too. A whole dark neck looks amazing with muted light pastel colors and chrome hardware


----------



## mguilherme87 (Jun 29, 2018)

I did the same when I saw the new releases, WOW! GASing hard now xD


----------



## Zado (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Cheap (Jun 30, 2018)

Played this at NAMM yesterday as someone who loves the Ibanez AZ's..

These have everything sick about the AZ's, an actual shreddy yet crazy comfortable neck, luminlays, wonderfully sculpted heel, cool output jack placement, and weigh practically nothing. 

I'm super in for one of these. Primer gray didnt do much for me so itll probably end up being a pink hss over here


----------



## ThunderMoose (Jul 1, 2018)

But... I just bought two Charvels in less than two weeks. Now this. My guitar collection is quickly becoming a Charvel collection.

I guess I will never get around to buying that RG550.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 1, 2018)

Having just taken ownership of a 1987 Model 4, Charvel has now jumped up very high to the top of my interested list.

Some very nice models there and that rear jack placement is really nice. GAS is growing


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 1, 2018)

Charvel is doing some pretty cool stuff, these new models were VERY unexpected!


----------



## Avedas (Jul 1, 2018)

Holy shit. That pink boy looks seriously enticing.


----------



## Randy (Jul 2, 2018)

ThunderMoose said:


> I guess I will never get around to buying that RG550.



550XL > RG550


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2018)

Am I the only one who is super stoked that these are MIM? I know I'm a broken record about this, but the stuff coming out of Fender's Mexico facility has been very very good for the price and good in general. The Jackson DK7s I've played have been stellar.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 2, 2018)

I haven’t had a bad experience with anything MIM so far, minus the odd fret end here or there.


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 2, 2018)

It looks like even the Fender player stuff is out of Mexico, I am not sure where all this MII talk has come from.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2018)

jl-austin said:


> It looks like even the Fender player stuff is out of Mexico, I am not sure where all this MII talk has come from.



All the Jackson and Charvel stuff that's not-bolt on, at least the budget stuff, has been MII since the Japanese factory closed.

They probably just don't have the capability to do neck-through and set-neck stuff at that facility.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Am I the only one who is super stoked that these are MIM? I know I'm a broken record about this, but the stuff coming out of Fender's Mexico facility has been very very good for the price and good in general. The Jackson DK7s I've played have been stellar.



I keep hearing good things about the MIM stuff Charvel has been doing. That's not helping my GAS for that Super Stock 88 model.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 2, 2018)

JD27 said:


> I keep hearing good things about the MIM stuff Charvel has been doing. That's not helping my GAS for that Super Stock 88 model.


I sold my last San Dimas quick because I figured they were going to announce sculpted heels on all of the 2018 models, which didn't happen, but even with the block heel all the MIM Charvels and Jacksons have been great. I'm really holding out for that Angel Sig.


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Am I the only one who is super stoked that these are MIM? I know I'm a broken record about this, but the stuff coming out of Fender's Mexico facility has been very very good for the price and good in general. The Jackson DK7s I've played have been stellar.


You are definitely not the only one!


----------



## Boojakki (Jul 2, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Am I the only one who is super stoked that these are MIM? I know I'm a broken record about this, but the stuff coming out of Fender's Mexico facility has been very very good for the price and good in general. The Jackson DK7s I've played have been stellar.



No, me too! And yes, not without faults, but very good for the price. I still try to justify to get a Jackson DK7M but ... see below



Spicypickles said:


> I haven’t had a bad experience with anything MIM so far, minus the odd fret end here or there.



Well, yea, my Jackson Pro Dinky DK2M in Matte Army Drab... this model:




...has pretty bad fret sprout all over the fretboard. Also because of the (white) fretboard binding it isn't that easy (for me) to just file them down... Meh...

If I ever get into the mood to install the white Duncan Perpetual Burn/Jazz set I specially buyed for this guitar (plus a 5-way super switch and a NoLoad Tonepot and a .022 Orange Drop), I will see to fix this. Too bad it isn't really playable until then...


----------



## Boojakki (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh, btw. as I said before I dropped an email at Thomann that I want to order the 88 right now and got an answer today that it's still too new, so the distributor here didn't even really knew about it yet, but they hope to get enough information about it to put it on the website this week for pre-ordering. Yay! Have to get it, must get it, will get it... Time to earn some extra cash...


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 2, 2018)

Boojakki said:


> No, me too! And yes, not without faults, but very good for the price. I still try to justify to get a Jackson DK7M but ... see below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've said it before that, while annoying, fret sprout isn't really something I consider to be a bad issue on a new-bought guitar. It's so ubiquitous that even when you do find a guitar without it in 6 months after buying it'll likely develop it anyway. Usually it's something I can fix myself, but the luthier at a shop that's fairly close to me deals with it often enough that they'll do just fret ends if you want, for $30. The stipulation is, of course, that they won't look over anything else at all.

Not sure about over in Germany, but I'd think you could get someone to fix this relatively inexpensively.


----------



## I play music (Jul 2, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> The key is to lock the tuners with almost no windings around the post (like less than one full wind) and keep the nut lubed (hah).


Why don't they use the Fender LSR nut? I think that would be the perfect solution and profen already in mass production. Already was surprised when I heard Guthrie talking about lubing the nut why they didn't try the LSR nut for his signature guitar. 


JD27 said:


> When they were slanted they were able to get them in line.


Should have slanted them to the other side though ;-)


Cheap said:


> These have everything sick about the AZ's


Minus stainless steel frets, right?


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 2, 2018)

I play music said:


> Why don't they use the Fender LSR nut? I think that would be the perfect solution and profen already in mass production. Already was surprised when I heard Guthrie talking about lubing the nut why they didn't try the LSR nut for his signature guitar.


I've used these before as well, retrofitted onto a strat neck. My guess is that they're the wrong width for the Charvel/Jackson spec neck (wider than Fender) and/or too far away from correct radius at the nut 12")


----------



## I play music (Jul 2, 2018)

JD27 said:


> Oh man, was kind of looking at the LTD Black Metal M, but this one is super sick.
> 
> Flat mount Floyd - Check
> Reverse Headstock - Check
> ...


I vote for the Black Metal M because 100% black, non-slanted humbucker and most importantly 24 frets!


----------



## I play music (Jul 2, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> I've used these before as well, retrofitted onto a strat neck. My guess is that they're the wrong width for the Charvel/Jackson spec neck (wider than Fender) and/or too far away from correct radius at the nut 12")


Oh, I didn't know Fender and Charvel necks have different width...


----------



## JD27 (Jul 2, 2018)

I play music said:


> Should have slanted them to the other side though ;-)



Only if you’re James Marshall Hendrix


----------



## Possessed (Jul 3, 2018)

Don't forget Jake E lee


----------



## Cheap (Jul 3, 2018)

I play music said:


> Minus stainless steel frets, right?



I'm in the minority that prefers nickel frets and was definitely not missing them when playing this. It's a NAMM model tho so they were crazy polished to feel like glass (enough to make me not sure whether they were stainless or not) and the whole thing was probably a few steps up from what will actually hit stores


----------



## I play music (Jul 3, 2018)

Cheap said:


> I'm in the minority that prefers nickel frets and was definitely not missing them when playing this. It's a NAMM model tho so they were crazy polished to feel like glass (enough to make me not sure whether they were stainless or not) and the whole thing was probably a few steps up from what will actually hit stores


Why do you prefer nickel frets?


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jul 3, 2018)

Question to anyone who may be a Charvel fanatic.

How will these new models compare to some of the Reissues?


----------



## Cheap (Jul 3, 2018)

I play music said:


> Why do you prefer nickel frets?


Only based on superstition and being set in my ways, really. The difference between the two has never really affected my ability to play or enjoy a guitar, but my favorites have always had nickel. It's also been a fair bit cheaper to have nickel frets worked on over stainless steel if I need to bring em in


----------



## I play music (Jul 3, 2018)

Cheap said:


> but my favorites have always had nickel.


Well, I'm quite sure more than 95% of guitars have nickel frets, so obviously the probability is high that your favourite guitar has nickel frets. 


Cheap said:


> It's also been a fair bit cheaper to have nickel frets worked on over stainless steel if I need to bring em in


That's the point: Stainless steel frets need to be done well once and then they're good forever basically. Nickel frets suffer from severe fret wear and need work at least every couple years (if you play the guitar).


----------



## I play music (Jul 3, 2018)

(double post)


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 3, 2018)

I play music said:


> That's the point: Stainless steel frets need to be done well once and then they're good forever basically. Nickel frets suffer from severe fret wear and need work at least every couple years (if you play the guitar).



I played for 5-7 hours a day in High School I'd say 4-5 days a week back in high school and my 2nd guitar needed Fretwork done because of buzz fretwear 3 years after purchasing.

The nickel fret thing is completely dramatized, even if you stick with Nickel Frets you shouldn't be paying more than $80 or so to get your frets leveled and crowned professionally. Yes Stainless frets are amazing, but these Charvels are half the price of the Prestiges. But still cheaper than the Premiums which have a significantly worse track record than Mexico on FMIC instruments. 

Considering people very rarely pay MSRP for guitars, you can easily get these Charvels for well under 1k and even at worst you pay someone $200 - 300 for a SS refret when the nickel ones wear out (Takes forever to happen). These are a far better deal than dealing with a Premium and their issues or paying a ton more for the Prestige AZ.


----------



## Frey (Jul 3, 2018)

Charvels are SWEET guitars. I tried a Pro Mod San Dimas on a whim last year and loved it so much that I bought another immediately. My favorite 6s by a wide margin. I've come so close to buying one of their 7s hoping they have the same magic that the 6s have for me. Just wish they'd come out with a non-tele San Dimas 7.. They also introduced me to the gospel of no-load tone pots. I don't love any of these new ones particularly.


----------



## I play music (Jul 3, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I played for 5-7 hours a day in High School I'd say 4-5 days a week back in high school and my 2nd guitar needed Fretwork done because of buzz fretwear 3 years after purchasing.


I had one guitar where I had to raise the action due to fret wear and then fell out of love with that guitar and sold it (very cheap). 


Jonathan20022 said:


> The nickel fret thing is completely dramatized, even if you stick with Nickel Frets you shouldn't be paying more than $80 or so to get your frets leveled and crowned professionally.


The only option I know of for me would be Thomann charging almost 200€: https://www.thomann.de/de/thomann_plek_service_standard_nis.htm
And then I even have a problem getting there since I don't have a car. And even if I had one, gas money and time would have to be added to the 200€. 


Jonathan20022 said:


> Considering people very rarely pay MSRP for guitars, you can easily get these Charvels for well under 1k and even at worst you pay someone $200 - 300 for a SS refret when the nickel ones wear out (Takes forever to happen). These are a far better deal than dealing with a Premium and their issues or paying a ton more for the Prestige AZ.


415€ here: https://www.thomann.de/de/thomann_plek_service_premium_sts.htm

So yeah if you have a good guitar tech with good prices around the corner you have a point. But for a lot of people it's a bit more troublesome and expensive to get work done on a guitar than it is for you I think.


----------



## Cheap (Jul 3, 2018)

I play music said:


> Well, I'm quite sure more than 95% of guitars have nickel frets, so obviously the probability is high that your favourite guitar has nickel frets.


Out of the last 5-6 guitars I've owned, 2 have had nickel frets. All the others were stainless (and excellent), but far from my favorites and the frets had little to do with it.



Jonathan20022 said:


> The nickel fret thing is completely dramatized


Seriously dude.  
I beat the shit out of whatever guitar I play and have no problem taking it in for fret work or replacement. I could do that twice in 6 years and still be under the price of admission for the SS fretted AZ's, but that's not why these new models rule.


----------



## Cheap (Jul 3, 2018)

I play music said:


> So yeah if you have a good guitar tech with good prices around the corner you have a point. But for a lot of people it's a bit more troublesome and expensive to get work done on a guitar than it is for you I think.


If I couldn't afford fret maintenance once a sub 1k (USD) guitar needs it then I wouldn't be shopping for anything more expensive anyway.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 3, 2018)

I play music said:


> I had one guitar where I had to raise the action due to fret wear and then fell out of love with that guitar and sold it (very cheap).
> 
> The only option I know of for me would be Thomann charging almost 200€: https://www.thomann.de/de/thomann_plek_service_standard_nis.htm
> And then I even have a problem getting there since I don't have a car. And even if I had one, gas money and time would have to be added to the 200€.



I am 100% certain that there is more than just Thomann in your area willing to do fretwork or refret work at all. Do some research on your local classified ads for your city/town and surrounding areas. Even if it's an enthusiast in his garage like my first tech back in Florida, if he's reputable and has good prices/references you should be able to find a luthier willing to perform fretwork.



I play music said:


> 415€ here: https://www.thomann.de/de/thomann_plek_service_premium_sts.htm
> 
> So yeah if you have a good guitar tech with good prices around the corner you have a point. But for a lot of people it's a bit more troublesome and expensive to get work done on a guitar than it is for you I think.



Refer to the above comment I made, you absolutely do not need to pay Thomann nearly $500 for a PLEK job. I certainly hope you haven't been paying that much for what could literally be fixed with a fret level + crown/polish. That's daylight robbery.

We have plenty of EU members on the board, ask some of them if they know of a good luthier they can refer to you as well. I shipped my RG550 to Illinois here in the states to get refretted by a professional and I didn't regret it one bit. But that's drastic in the first place, if all you need is a fret level don't take your guitar into Thomann 

EDIT: I just looked up Anderton's rates
https://www.andertons.co.uk/repairs

They offer Services for well under £100 that include fret leveling and crowning. The PLEK is a nice system, but that's not needed for something that is a small fix, trust me.


----------



## I play music (Jul 3, 2018)

Cheap said:


> If I couldn't afford fret maintenance once a sub 1k (USD) guitar needs it then I wouldn't be shopping for anything more expensive anyway.


You are from the US. Here in Europe Thomann just announced the Harley Benton Fusion line with prices between 300€ and 400€ and stainless steel frets. Regarding the other features they seem to be similar to the Charvels, which I expect to cost around 1000€ here. Build quality remains to be seen, but for now those Harley Benton look more appealing to me even though I have to admit the new Charvels look very sexy. 
So I'm not shopping for something more expensive. I'm just thinking that if I spent more on a Charvel than I would on the Harley Benton I would like it to have features at least as good or better than the Harley Benton. That could be things like the LSR nut or the stainless steel frets we are talking about right now. 
Another thing with stainless steel frets is that they stay shiny, whereas with nickel frets I always feel the need to polish the frets when changing strings. Maybe not necessary, but yeah, for me it's a plus in comfort to have stainless steel frets that I'm willing to pay some extra  in comparison to nickel frets.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 3, 2018)

I've never even heard of Harley Benton, but considering I just heard 3-400 Euro and Stainless Steel in the same sentence. You might be taking that guitar back to Thomman and spending that 415 Euro to get the PLEK.

I'd personally rather have a good set of nickel frets that don't need work, than Stainless Steel frets with issues and unevenness which forces me to either return the guitar or spend more to get it repaired.


----------



## I play music (Jul 3, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I've never even heard of Harley Benton, but considering I just heard 3-400 Euro and Stainless Steel in the same sentence. You might be taking that guitar back to Thomman and spending that 415 Euro to get the PLEK.
> 
> I'd personally rather have a good set of nickel frets that don't need work, than Stainless Steel frets with issues and unevenness which forces me to either return the guitar or spend more to get it repaired.


https://www.thomann.de/de/harley_benton_fusion_hh_fr_mn_aqua.htm
https://www.thomann.de/de/thomann_plek_service_standard_sts.htm
Harley Benton and Plek would still be hard to beat at 349+215=564. But at this point it's all speculation since neither the new Charvels nor the Harley Bentons have reached customers yet ;-)


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jul 3, 2018)

Zado said:


>


I want this so bad. And why the fuck did I ever sell my VTM?  Ugh.


----------



## Avedas (Jul 3, 2018)

SS frets means not having to deal with that weird in between period where your nickel frets are starting to get worn down but you're not quite sure if it's worth taking in to get fixed yet. Not to mention like half the used guitars on Digimart say they're somewhere between 50-80% fret remaining.

My old MIJ Jackson's frets above the 15th fret or so are all basically flat lmao. If I still played it as much as I did in high school I'd probably go get it fixed now that I have money.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Jul 3, 2018)

Avedas said:


> SS frets means not having to deal with that weird in between period where your nickel frets are starting to get worn down but you're not quite sure if it's worth taking in to get fixed yet. Not to mention like half the used guitars on Digimart say they're somewhere between 50-80% fret remaining.
> 
> My old MIJ Jackson's frets above the 15th fret or so are all basically flat lmao. If I still played it as much as I did in high school I'd probably go get it fixed now that I have money.



I agree it’s one of the reasons why I believe ss frets should be industry standard. Your frets virtually never wear out and not to mention it puts trust into the buyer of the quality. It’s the reason I can’t justify a $2k+ guitar that doesn’t have ss frets. I don’t want something that plays great for 4 years


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 4, 2018)

I play music said:


> https://www.thomann.de/de/harley_benton_fusion_hh_fr_mn_aqua.htm
> https://www.thomann.de/de/thomann_plek_service_standard_sts.htm
> Harley Benton and Plek would still be hard to beat at 349+215=564. But at this point it's all speculation since neither the new Charvels nor the Harley Bentons have reached customers yet ;-)



Good luck! The only properly done Stainless Frets I've yet to play from imports have been from Schecter and even then they still end up having sharp ends and unevenness on occasion. These HB's are more than likely made in China, and unless you haven't been keeping track China doesn't have the greatest track record in the first place. I'd take a MIM instrument over an MIC one ten times over, It may be $3-500 but that's money wasted on instruments with a complete lack of care to them while being produced.


----------



## Millul (Jul 5, 2018)

Zado said:


>




That baked maple neck super strat...!!!


----------



## Boojakki (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Zado (Jul 5, 2018)

Boojakki said:


>



Nope


----------



## Boojakki (Jul 5, 2018)

Haha, so it's removed already. It wasn't a good presentation anyway, so maybe let's just wait for something better...


----------



## Boojakki (Jul 5, 2018)

...try this link... same presentation as before. At least it's something to watch at some of the Beautys, not the 1888 though...


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 5, 2018)

COme on guys, we all know the solution is here is Gibson's cyrogenically treated frets.


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I pre-ordered the Matte Army Drab. I can’t wait to get it. Apparently they will be available in Late October.


----------



## Avedas (Jul 5, 2018)

I'll wait for them to show up locally but I think there's a good chance I'll pick up the pink shell model if the international markup isn't too insane.


----------



## chinnybob (Jul 6, 2018)

I was planning on getting one of the Ibanez AZs but there's no way I could justify the extra cash over one of these. Wish the HSH had some more colours though, not a huge fan of white pickups...

Also does anyone have any experience of the Full Shred? Seems like it might be quite a hot pickup although the SD website lists it as medium output.


----------



## I play music (Jul 6, 2018)

chinnybob said:


> Wish the HSH had some more colours though, not a huge fan of white pickups...


Agreed! I think the white pickups work great with the pink one, but the orange and green one I'd prefer with black pickups. And the green finish maybe a brighter green, not that army green.


----------



## Boojakki (Aug 14, 2018)

I pre-ordered an 1888 at Thomann's today  Yay me


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 14, 2018)

Boojakki said:


> I pre-ordered an 1888 at Thomann's today  Yay me


 1 more month Homie. Patiently waiting.


----------



## pfizer (Aug 15, 2018)

I fucking love my Charvel San Dimas hardtail and that new DK24 Matte Army Green is totally my jam. 

I kinda wish it came in an HH configuration but it's more an aesthetic thing for me. I was thinking of getting the AZ Prestiges but I don't know if it's worth $2000. This new Charvel series might be a good affordable option.


----------



## Boojakki (Oct 13, 2018)

My 1888 arrived...


----------



## Millul (Oct 13, 2018)

pfizer said:


> I fucking love my Charvel San Dimas hardtail and that new DK24 Matte Army Green is totally my jam.
> 
> I kinda wish it came in an HH configuration but it's more an aesthetic thing for me. I was thinking of getting the AZ Prestiges but I don't know if it's worth $2000. This new Charvel series might be a good affordable option.



I think the comparison should be made with the Premium AZs, though...right?

Do these Charvels have SS frets as well? from the website, it doesn't look like this is the case.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Oct 13, 2018)

Got one of the orange CMs 2PTs coming in from Axe Palace next week sometime <3 I will do a NGD and review


----------



## ThunderMoose (Oct 14, 2018)

Boojakki said:


> My 1888 arrived...




Dude, tell us more...
Congratulations!


----------



## Boojakki (Oct 14, 2018)

ThunderMoose said:


> Dude, tell us more...
> Congratulations!


Thanks! I hope I can do a NGD later w/ some pics and remarks, at the moment I don't have time, sorry. But I can tell you, so far I really, really dig it. Lovely to play, perfect neck profile, really good sounding, pickups better then expected (perfect fit for this guitar I think) Bridge Distortion sounds better then my Super Stock DK24 from last yrs. special run (but I prefer the mahogany body for this much more then the alder in the DK24). Build quality is also top notch. Neck isn't one piece (as advertised) but scarf joined, but that's fine with me. Floyd isn't flat screwed to the body, so you can up bend like a half step . Too bad it hasn't the spaghetti style Logo, but well, yeah... It really reminds me (fit and feel) a lot of my Jackson DR3 (japanese made, also the mahogany version), but I honestly think this is better quality guitar! Yea, really! I really like it and played it all weekend. Full in 80s, 90s rock style mode. Most of the 90s I played pretty much just my japanese made Ibanez S470 (w/ green flamed maple top , sometimes I miss it...) the feelings I get from and with the Charvel is really kind of identical. <3 it and would buy it again.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 19, 2018)

Boojakki said:


> Thanks! I hope I can do a NGD later w/ some pics and remarks, at the moment I don't have time, sorry. But I can tell you, so far I really, really dig it. Lovely to play, perfect neck profile, really good sounding, pickups better then expected (perfect fit for this guitar I think) Bridge Distortion sounds better then my Super Stock DK24 from last yrs. special run (but I prefer the mahogany body for this much more then the alder in the DK24). Build quality is also top notch. Neck isn't one piece (as advertised) but scarf joined, but that's fine with me. Floyd isn't flat screwed to the body, so you can up bend like a half step . Too bad it hasn't the spaghetti style Logo, but well, yeah... It really reminds me (fit and feel) a lot of my Jackson DR3 (japanese made, also the mahogany version), but I honestly think this is better quality guitar! Yea, really! I really like it and played it all weekend. Full in 80s, 90s rock style mode. Most of the 90s I played pretty much just my japanese made Ibanez S470 (w/ green flamed maple top , sometimes I miss it...) the feelings I get from and with the Charvel is really kind of identical. <3 it and would buy it again.


I was also surprised about the bridge sitting a bit higher. Harder to get lowest action it seems but awesome how you can go up a little.

Flutters like a dream. The only problem with being able to go up is that I got a little too excited with it lol. Put a tiny little ding under the bridge piece. Oh well, cant even see it tbh and the 1888 is a keeper for me so I dont care.

I have to replace the pickup though, just wasn't for me but whatever. Awesome guitar and congrats.


----------

